# How do you feel about ads in ebooks?



## DaronFraley (Sep 27, 2010)

If you were able to get an ebook at the Kindle Store for 99 cents instead of 2.99 because it had one or two advertisements in the book, would that be a bad thing? Would it turn you off? This thought provoking post over at The Open Author got me thinking about it:

http://marionjensen.com/2010/10/ads-in-books-part-ii.html

So, what do you think of the idea??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't think of a better way to kill eBooks.


----------



## MarionJensen (Aug 24, 2010)

We've had ads in print books for years. They're at the back of the book, and it can almost a nice feature. If you liked the book you just read, here is a sample from the next book in the series. Or here are some similar books in the same genre.

Look at this discussion board. Ads to help pay for the service the board provides.

If I were to put ads in my book, I'd make sure that there was an ad-free version for those who didn't want to see the ads. But as a reader, and I knew there were only 3-4 ads in the book, I'd certainly snatch up the cheaper version. Some ads are annoying, but ads actually provide useful and relevant information. 

TV, radio, internet, some newspapers and magazines . . . all free thanks to advertising.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

sounds like a great idea.  I can always page past the ad if I'm not interested.  It would be really cool if the ad had a hyperlink to a website for whatever it was selling.  I have a digital Scientific American subscription and many of the ads have hyperlinks.  I like it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I detest ads, but if there were one or two simple pages that I could easily bypass, I could live with that....

Here is an ad from a 1970s copy of _The Rats_....


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

It it made the eBook free instead of whatever $$ amount, I would definitely go for it. It would kind of be like some of the video options available online...you can watch for free, but you'll have to sit through commercials, or you can pay for a subscription and no commercials. I think some of the internet radio sites do this also, and I know that the Android apps have many with a pay version and an ad supported free version. 

If it was $2.99 for no ads or $0.99 for with ads, I would still have to really want the book to buy either version. I'd be willing to try a "free" but with ads book about anything that even remotely interested me.


----------



## Bookbear1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmmm....  gut reaction is 'no'.  If, and I really mean 'only under these circumstances', IF the ads were static, and appeared only at the end of the book, then perhaps.  Certainly NOT if they popped up at random places in the text, or appeared each time I opened the book file.

Actually, on reflection, no.  At least for me, I rather spend say $2.99 for ad-free over 99 cents with ads.  The difference isn't that great for me, and the more I think of it, the more I dislike the idea of ads in my reading material (not counting periodicals).


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I could live with it.

Gene


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would choose not to. let me pay for the book if I want to read it. I don't mind the mention of another or next title by same author.
Sylvia


----------



## Ravynmagi (Sep 20, 2010)

As long as the advertising was between chapters and not jammed in the middle of a chapter, I would be okay with it.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

I would say as long as the book is $0.00 with ads, and if they were in between chapter breaks, I'd be okay with it.

Otherwise I'd rather pay $9.99 to read a clean ad-free book then to be reading a book riddled with them.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

If the ebook is free, I could tolerate it. But only for recent indie authors, definitely not out of copyright classics. 

I would not be happy about paying for a book only to find ads in it. But if they were at the very end, I could tolerate it. Still, I don't like the idea and I absolutely would not pay for a book with ads stuck randomly in the content of the book (or I'd at least get a refund if I bought it unknowing and then found an ad).

I realize that authors might look at it as "I can make this ebook cheaper by putting ads in it and my readers will appreciate the lower cost". But you have to realize that a lot of readers will look at it as "Hang on, I used to be able to get all $2.99 ads-free ebooks and now I'm paying the same amount to get ads shoved in my face?" 

Plus, if you open up those flood gates, what is to stop authors from putting ads in just to make more money, rather than to lower the cost to their readers? What's to stop them from putting ads in $9.99 books? Will mainstream publishers jump on it too? Once the industry realizes that a lot of readers are willing to tolerate ads, I don't doubt that they'll start taking advantage of it and pushing things further and further.

It will also be something the anti-ebook crew will latch onto as another reason to run away screaming from ereaders.


----------



## .jime (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I can't think of a better way to kill eBooks.


This. Sounds like a perfect way to desensitize the aesthetics of being immersed in a book.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

No, I don't want ads in books.  Like several others have stated, *if* they were able to limit it to *after* the end of the book, and I was not required to skip over them, it would be tolerable.  But again, I absolutely do not want to have to skip past them when I open a book or when I'm reading.  

We are flooded with advertising as it is: radio, TV, internet, magazines, while driving, even at the store while shopping...Please let us read in our quiet corners without more advertising.


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

Being constantly bombarded with advertising in every day life, I would detest ads in my ebooks and would avoid them at all cost.  I enjoy reading as an escape from modern life.......that escape would then be tainted with the reality check of advertisements.  I say no thank you!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> No, I don't want ads in books. Like several others have stated, *if* they were able to limit it to *after* the end of the book, and I was not required to skip over them, it would be tolerable. But again, I absolutely do not want to have to skip past them when I open a book or when I'm reading.
> 
> We are flooded with advertising as it is: radio, TV, internet, magazines, while driving, even at the store while shopping...Please let us read in our quiet corners without more advertising.


You said exactly what I was thinking. I don't mind so much at the end of the book - then I could choose to look at them or not. But don't make me wade through ads to get to my book!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

On a $2.99 book? No way, but if we're talking about the difference between, say $12.99, $14.99 vs. $8.99 or $9.99, I'd probably try at least one.  If they weren't too intrusive, I'd do it again.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> If they weren't too intrusive, I'd do it again.


They may not start that way, but you can bet that they'll soon become as intrusive as ads on web sites. The Kindle is a computer after all so "Now a word from our sponsor - click to continue" could quickly become the norm.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

The only type of ads I would be willing to accept either in an ebook or DTB would be a few pages at the end with brief descriptions of the author's other books and perhaps a small sample, and/or "because you liked this book, you may also like book X, Y, Z by author Q" etc. 

Anything that provides a barrier to reaching the content either by having to view or skip an ad before beginning the book, or anything that breaks immersion, even between chapters, would be a dealbreaker for me.

I don't read a lot of magazines anymore because they're nothing but ads these days.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

heck no..we get bombarded enough in our daily lives with ads..books are the one escape that ads have not invaded. You cnat watch a tv show nowadays with little ads popping up in the corner of the screen DURING the show pushing other tv shows..go to the movie theater and get hit with 6-7 commercials before the trailers even start..no thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This would be a good way to make me stop reading, if one of the last places I can avoid advertising were taken away.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Please no. It's already hard to get away with pushy televisions everywhere (waiting rooms etc.).


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Asphodel said:


> The only type of ads I would be willing to accept either in an ebook or DTB would be a few pages at the end with brief descriptions of the author's other books and perhaps a small sample, and/or "because you liked this book, you may also like book X, Y, Z by author Q" etc.


Sounds kind of like what Amazon is calling _*Bonus Content*_ with some of their free e-books.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, my gut reaction was no adds , never ever. 

But that's not entirely fair -- there have been ads at the back of paperbacks for years.  So, perhaps, if you want to stick a few pages at the end of the book with some ads on them then that might be okay.  If they were to be placed at the front, less so, but if the book initially opened past them and into the book itself that might be acceptable.  If the ads were to appear anywhere in the body of the book then absolutely not -- even if it meant the book would be free. 
Basically, if you want to include ads in your book in places that I'll never see them unless I specifically go looking for them and if I can pick up the e-book and read it in its entirety and never see an ad then go for it. Problem is, why would you want to spend money on ads no one would ever see?

If I have to wade through ads to be able to read your book(s) you can rest assured I'll not be reading your book(s).


----------



## andy_in_virginia (Dec 3, 2009)

With this suggestion the genie may have already been let out of the bottle.  How many publishing companies are now looking seriously at adding ads into e-books as a way of making more money?  I would think this would be a low cost way to bring in lots of $$ and if one company does it, then others will follow  - and quickly.  If it meant a price drop for Kindle books I don't have a problem with it as advertising is just another part of our lives now.  

And for all those people saying 'it would ruin the experience' or 'I would stop reading completely if there were ads', seriously?  Do you never read a magazine, watch TV or listen to commercial radio because they have ads?  And how long would it take to click the Next Page button to skip over an ad?  Maybe 1/3 of a second?  I skip over things like lists of contents, acknowledgments and other extraneous stuff that's in every book I read.  Nobody is asking you to read an ad and they can't force you to stay on the page for a set period of time before you continue (well not yet at least.....)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

For me, it would depend on the type of ad. Can I click past it quickly (I know, from an advertiser's perspective, that defeats the purpose). I don't want videos to suddenly appear, and I don't want the ad to take me somewhere else. I guess if it was a static ad, that didn't interrupt my reading, and if that made the book free, it would be one thing. If it was an annoying video with sound that you had to sit thru before you could get past it, that would be a dealbreaker for me. And unfortunately, once ads got IN ebooks, they'll become more intrusive.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

andy_in_virginia said:


> With this suggestion the genie may have already been let out of the bottle. How many publishing companies are now looking seriously at adding ads into e-books as a way of making more money? I would think this would be a low cost way to bring in lots of $$ and if one company does it, then others will follow - and quickly. If it meant a price drop for Kindle books I don't have a problem with it as advertising is just another part of our lives now.
> 
> And for all those people saying 'it would ruin the experience' or 'I would stop reading completely if there were ads', seriously? Do you never read a magazine, watch TV or listen to commercial radio because they have ads? And how long would it take to click the Next Page button to skip over an ad? Maybe 1/3 of a second? I skip over things like lists of contents, acknowledgments and other extraneous stuff that's in every book I read. Nobody is asking you to read an ad and they can't force you to stay on the page for a set period of time before you continue (well not yet at least.....)


I agree completely...I'm not excited about the possibility, but if it happens, I'm not going to cry. As long as it's something that can be easily skipped to get to the actual content of the book, I probably won't mind too much. I skip ads every day in TV, magazines, etc. I can do it with a book as well.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

i get ads on tv, the radio in the mail, so I'll say no I don't care what it saves me there is a point where I just wouldn't want to see it in a book e book or otherwise...


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Only if it were an ad for the author's works i.e. the first chapter of an about to be published book or "if you enjoyed this book you might enjoy...."


----------



## warobison (Aug 29, 2010)

It wouldn't bother me a bit if it helps reduce the price.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

There are three kinds of people you should never fully trust: lawyers, politicians, and advertising agents. Three professions built on lies and deception.

What the advocates of ads in ebooks fail to understand is the economy of scale. An ad on TV can make sense since there are millions of viewers. Shows that get cancelled for low ratings would be bestsellers in the book word for the same kind of numbers. The article said it wanted $0.50 per ad, but I'm guessing that's way too high for _unobtrusive_ ads easily skipped over by the reader. Where does she get that number? Is there research to back that up?

I doubt advertising agents will pay top dollar for blind ads. They'll more likely want data mining on your purchase habits provided to them. Do you really want Amazon providing information on your purchasing habits so the ads can be directed to your perceived preferences?

The idea of free or discounted ebooks from ad revenue is a pipe dream. There is a sucker born every minute. The reality is that ads will not greatly lower your direct costs-you just have ads. The old books with the cigarettes ads in the middle didn't cost significantly less, did they?

That said, I would not knowingly buy a book with ads. If I bought a book with ads by mistake, I'd ask to return it. If I knew an author supported ads in ebooks, I'd read different authors. I don't like advertising and a discounted ebook-even a free one-with ads is something I'd rather not waste time. There are more books than I'd ever be able to read, so there other choices.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have not watched commercial TV in years. Turn the radio off when ads are played. Dropped most magazines when they went to more ads than content. If ebooks start with ads, that can not be skipped, they'll go too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Great, lets take away one of the last ad free zones. I don't recall seeing ads in my paper books. I don't call a list to other books of that author or even other books by like authors on the end ads.

Ads will be when you are reading a chick lit and in the middle there will be a ad for tampons. You open those floodgates and its all over. Or hey, read a steamy romance about a virile highlander and you get to stare at a viagra ad.  

And we have to pay for the privilege to look at ads? Really? I don't think so. So they overprice the ebooks so they can say, well you can have the cheaper one with ads, its all good right? Ugh. 

I can say one thing to that, I will find a way to get the books in e format without the ads elsewhere if needed. I would not play that game. 

If you want me to look at your ads, you pay me, not the other way around. Books are not TV, internet. Its the only media left where you can just go within yourself and use your brain without any other stimulants. 

With all those LCD small reader tablets coming out, I am really worried of what that will do to books. 
They won't be able to push the video ads on Kindle users, but they sure can push the print ones. I doubt they would make 2 versions of ebooks. 

It would not be subtle, no matter what the initial intentions are. Advertising does not know the meaning of subtle. You open the door a crack and they'll move in while gleeing all the while.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

If you even look at this site, ads are everywhere (top banner, header, bottom of the page...). 

As much as I would hate to see it, I think there will be a time when ads do start showing up. Maybe a full-page ad at the beginning or end of the ebook (hopefully not in the middle of the book). But since they are a computer (of sorts), I would expect the ads to be banner style - possibly taking up a couple of lines across the top or bottom of the page. That way, they will always stay on the page no matter where the reader is in the book.

I think the more distracting ads are in ebooks, the more people are going to give 1-star ratings in ebooks. If people thought the low-ratings war was going with high-priced ebooks, I can just see this becoming an even bigger issue with ads.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

DaronFraley said:


> If you were able to get an ebook at the Kindle Store for 99 cents instead of 2.99 because it had one or two advertisements in the book, would that be a bad thing? Would it turn you off? This thought provoking post over at The Open Author got me thinking about it:
> 
> http://marionjensen.com/2010/10/ads-in-books-part-ii.html
> 
> So, what do you think of the idea??


*No! Hell no! No bleeping way! * But then again I doubt I would be reading very many $2.99 books. That price is too low for a current release with any popularity and too high for a classic which I can get for free.

I hate surfing the web on sites that have ads annoying me right and left. I hate ads on TV even though I pay out the backside for cable/satellite service. I've always hated those darn cardstock inserts in magazines. *No! Hell no! No bleeping way!*


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

While it's an intriguing idea, I worry about ads in books.  Advertising agencies have a certain power to control the content in newspapers, magazines, and the like.  They have a voice about what gets written and when.  To a certain degree, printed media that displays ads follows unofficial guidelines set by their advertisers, or at least struggles to please them.  I'd hesitate for advertisers to have a foothold inside my novels; either the ones I write or read.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

No, absolutely NOT!  I'll go back to reading paper books before I will buy into ebooks with ads.  I would also boycott any author who supports ads in their ebooks. As many people before have said, we are bombarded enough with ads in our daily life, to intrude into my reading space is not acceptable!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Only if it made the book free and upgrading to the paid version was easy (kept the bookmark, notes, etc.).


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

No, No, No, Not under ANY circumstances, for ANY reason. Just No. 

Ads are so bad, that a lot of times I can't even go into a bathroom to take a whiz without having ads forced on me!!!

TV, Radio, Online, even on my cell phone, digital billboards on the side of roads, even at work, I drive a city bus and there are ads on the outside and inside as well.  Even my Garmin nuvi 1350 GPS shows text ads when I'm not moving (free traffic info is ad supported)

I would be extremely pissed off If i was reading a book and went to the next page and it was an ad!

Soooo, No.


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

The only ad's I remember seeing in books was at the beginning or end and they were always about the author's other published books or future books.

If I could count on the ad's only being at the end of the book and never anywhere else then I wouldn't care because I wouldn't read them.  If I am going to be forced to read an ad before baing able to continue my book or have to click the next page button to skip it I would seek out the ebooks that don't have the ad's in them.

If I could find online shows with no ad's that is what I would watch.  If I could find radio stations with no ad's those are the ones I would listen to.  My TV is still analog with no converter so I get no channels and I do not subscribe to cable or satillite, but if or when I do then if there were channels with no ad's on them I would prefer them.  I really don't like things that interupt what I am trying to read, watch, or listen to.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

DaronFraley said:


> If you were able to get an ebook at the Kindle Store for 99 cents instead of 2.99 because it had one or two advertisements in the book, would that be a bad thing? Would it turn you off?


You bet it would turn me off. I wouldn't buy either version but would look for books written/published by someone smarter. As to high pricing I'm already working around that by using the library.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Rebekah said:


> No, I don't want ads in books. Like several others have stated, *if* they were able to limit it to *after* the end of the book, and I was not required to skip over them, it would be tolerable. But again, I absolutely do not want to have to skip past them when I open a book or when I'm reading.
> 
> We are flooded with advertising as it is: radio, TV, internet, magazines, while driving, even at the store while shopping...Please let us read in our quiet corners without more advertising.


My feelings, exactly.


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

andy_in_virginia said:


> With this suggestion the genie may have already been let out of the bottle. How many publishing companies are now looking seriously at adding ads into e-books as a way of making more money? I would think this would be a low cost way to bring in lots of $$ and if one company does it, then others will follow - and quickly. If it meant a price drop for Kindle books I don't have a problem with it as advertising is just another part of our lives now.
> 
> And for all those people saying 'it would ruin the experience' or 'I would stop reading completely if there were ads', seriously? Do you never read a magazine, watch TV or listen to commercial radio because they have ads? And how long would it take to click the Next Page button to skip over an ad? Maybe 1/3 of a second? I skip over things like lists of contents, acknowledgments and other extraneous stuff that's in every book I read. Nobody is asking you to read an ad and they can't force you to stay on the page for a set period of time before you continue (well not yet at least.....)


Actually, I loathe, loathe advertisements. I don't read magazines because of them. I don't listen to commercial radio at all--just CD'S and MP3s. I also don't watch tv--we have basic cable (just thirteen channels) that we pay 10 dollars a month for. We use the netflix instant streaming for 80% of our tv watching--without commercials. There are websites that I will avoid for the roll over ads, or the ones that block the writing on the articles.

Unless it was at the last page of the book or the first page, I would sort of accept it--although not really, because I know once companies get people "accept" and "agree" to something it will become slowly more and more intrusive. Ads and me don't get along.


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with wjcjk, *"No! Hell no! No bleeping way!"* 
I would rather pay to get the book with no ads. A few advertisements at the back of the book is okay...its often done to promote the author's other books and thats fine.

There are way too many ads these days. I can hardly surf the web anymore without ads popping up everywhere. Even facebook has numerous ads these days. I hate it!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

andy_in_virginia said:


> And for all those people saying 'it would ruin the experience' or 'I would stop reading completely if there were ads', seriously? Do you never read a magazine, watch TV or listen to commercial radio because they have ads?


Do I ever read a magazine? Not for over 40 years.
Do I ever watch TV? I used to do it and tolerate the ads, but thank god that the Tivo was invented so I can no skip over all the ads.
Do I ever listen to commercial radio? Certainly not, I only listen to PBS and even stop that whenever they start their periodic fund raising drive asking for contributions.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

A definite no from me.



> And for all those people saying 'it would ruin the experience' or 'I would stop reading completely if there were ads', seriously? Do you never read a magazine, watch TV or listen to commercial radio because they have ads? And how long would it take to click the Next Page button to skip over an ad? Maybe 1/3 of a second? I skip over things like lists of contents, acknowledgments and other extraneous stuff that's in every book I read. Nobody is asking you to read an ad and they can't force you to stay on the page for a set period of time before you continue (well not yet at least.....)


Books are quite different from magazines and websites, where there's already a lot of clutter. There I enjoy looking around, ignoring the ads. But when I'm reading a book, I want to get lost in the story without any distractions. I think ads would really kill the reading experience for me. I'd pay more to not have them.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

No way!!      They may say, only at the end" but you can be sure it wouldn't be long before they'd start showing up elsewhere. Take a look at the modern magazine to see what it would come to - blow in cards falling out all over the place, umpteen pages of ads before you finally get to the articles, then half pages of reading material because the other half is ads, and worst of all, ads that look like articles that waste your time because you got sucked into reading it.

NO THANKS!!!!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Definitely dicey territory. If I were reading a mystery and the 2 ads were at the very back and were for other, similar mysteries, I probably wouldn't mind much--that's a lot like putting samples of the author's next book. 

But I'd despise it if we end up with other kinds of ads, like mid-book, or worse, interactive ones that have animations, sounds, or whatever that you have go watch/listen to until you can move on. No way.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My gut reaction is no, but if unobtrusive ads could underwrite the cost of the book, and bring it down to a low price and still afford the author a decent royalty, I'd have to give it considerable consideration. I think readers would quickly adapt to a splash page like, "This Awesome Wordy Book, brought to you by Vegemite Masters," as long as it was placed as the title page, as part of the forematter, or as part of the aftermatter.

Anything that takes the reader out of the story, however is a bad, bad idea...


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

andy_in_virginia said:


> And for all those people saying 'it would ruin the experience' or 'I would stop reading completely if there were ads', seriously? Do you never read a magazine, watch TV or listen to commercial radio because they have ads? And how long would it take to click the Next Page button to skip over an ad? Maybe 1/3 of a second? I skip over things like lists of contents, acknowledgments and other extraneous stuff that's in every book I read. Nobody is asking you to read an ad and they can't force you to stay on the page for a set period of time before you continue (well not yet at least.....)


Reading a good book is nothing like reading a magazine or watching a tv series. Reading a good book, you are transported somewhere else and you are immersed in the book's world. If it takes even an instant to register the ad in your brain and push the skip button, you've broken that luxurious state of suspension and been thudded back into the real world.

The whole selling point of Kindle was that it "disappears" just like a real book.

So, yes, it would ruin the experience and I'm firmly in the "not just no, but HELL NO" camp.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thumper said:


> My gut reaction is no, but if unobtrusive ads could underwrite the cost of the book, and bring it down to a low price and still afford the author a decent royalty, I'd have to give it considerable consideration. I think readers would quickly adapt to a splash page like, "This Awesome Wordy Book, brought to you by Vegemite Masters," as long as it was placed as the title page, as part of the forematter, or as part of the aftermatter.
> 
> Anything that takes the reader out of the story, however is a bad, bad idea...


If I got a book with an ad I'd just get a refund immediately.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't mind it, as long as it's not horrible.  An ad at the back of the book, especially for another book in the same genre... yes.  A huge coca cola splash ad displayed between pages 32 and 33... no.

And what about mentions of things written IN books?  She grabbed a pepsi can headed out the door.  Sure, I don't mind that.  You see it in TV shows and movies all the time.  Remember Reese's Pieces and ET?

So, the short answer is sure, go ahead.  But don't be too gaudy about it.

Vicki


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd be extremely saddened if I started finding ads in my books.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

DaronFraley said:


> If you were able to get an ebook at the Kindle Store for 99 cents instead of 2.99 because it had one or two advertisements in the book, would that be a bad thing? Would it turn you off? This thought provoking post over at The Open Author got me thinking about it:
> 
> http://marionjensen.com/2010/10/ads-in-books-part-ii.html
> 
> So, what do you think of the idea??


No! No! No and No!

I don't have a TV because I hate the ads. I haven't had one for years. I rarely listen to radio except public radio and even that has more ads than I like.

I won't buy books that have ads.

The blog you cite mentions that they shouldn't be obtrusive but time will take care of that. Allow a single ad at the start of the book and before you know it ads in books will be as bad as ads on websites. TV and radio and the web have proven over and over that they can get away with a LOT of obtrusion and it's silly to think it won't happen with ebooks. They'll do whatever they can get away with; whatever makes a profit.

If publishers want to increase piracy I can't think of a more effective approach.

Barry


----------



## jmandoman (Oct 24, 2010)

It's really a price point issue. How much irritation are you willing to put up with for what level of price reduction?  My opinion: slip 2 pages of ads I can press "next page" on, and I'll gladly agree to pay 1/3 the price ($0.99 vs $2.99)


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I did a little Googling on the topic and I found this article:

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/02/books/review/Collins-t.html?_r=1

Interesting stuff.

Barry


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh no! No, no, no. Ads might start out subtle but how long would that last Look at what happened with television. Last night I watched a one hour program I'd tivoed the week before and it only took me 35 minutes. All the rest of the time were commercials I fast-forwarded through! Paid satellite radio started out advertising itself to be ad-free....that's why we had to pay for a subscription. Have you listened to satellite radio recently? There are now ads every 5-10 minutes. Advertisers can't seem to help themselves. They have absolutely no sense of self restraint.


----------



## cuteseal (Oct 28, 2010)

It seems like everyone wants a slice of the ad pie these days.  

I don't see how advertising will work, especially because ads need to be current, and relevant to be effective.  It's effective in newspapers, magazines, and websites because those media are updated daily or weekly, and the ad content is relevant in that time period.  People who buy books may do so months, sometimes years after the book is published - they would most likely be out of date by the time the reader gets to it.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

There are eight ads just on this reply page; they are on the shopping carts and gas pumps.  Books and the wilderness are the last places without them, and I think both are worth preserving.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think there's a huge difference between a few pages at the very back of a paperback, advertising the author's or publisher's other books and being assaulted with an ad for coffee or hair shampoo between chapters or every time you open a book. I'd willing pay more to avoid that.

The question is, having priced a book in the normal way, will they then sell the one with adverts for less, or the one without ads for more? I think it's OK for people to choose to pay less than the normal price and agree to put up with the adverts, but not for people to have to pay more than normal to not have them, which I suspect would pretty soon be the case.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

cuteseal said:


> It seems like everyone wants a slice of the ad pie these days.
> 
> I don't see how advertising will work, especially because ads need to be current, and relevant to be effective. It's effective in newspapers, magazines, and websites because those media are updated daily or weekly, and the ad content is relevant in that time period. People who buy books may do so months, sometimes years after the book is published - they would most likely be out of date by the time the reader gets to it.


In an often connected device like the Kindle the ads can be updated regularly.

Worse than that, the Kindle is a computer and it's capable of being interactive, although it seems placid enough at the moment. If they begin including ads they'll be unobtrusive for a while and then they'll begin to appear on the second page of any given session, or something like that. The next thing we know there'll be a small box on the bottom with ever-changing ads.

Eventually it will reach the point where, just as we read into the exciting part of the book an ad pops up, set to pop up on that exciting page, and it'll have a notice in very tiny print to click the A,Z,N,* and ; keys in rapid succession 43 times to close the ad.

I'm happy to pay for books because I love to read. I'm happy to pay for a nice device to read it on. I'm living entirely on social security and I can't afford either. It took me a few months to save for my WIFI K3. But that's okay. It's worth it and I feel really good about it and ,while I'll probably be sticking with less expensive books for the most part, I'll happily pay silly high prices for a book I really want.

But when they put ads in books I'll stick my head out of the window and shout "I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it anymore!!!" and I'll begin downloading my books from the free pirate sites. They'll no longer deserve my money or my respect or my honesty at that point and I'll do it with a clear conscience.

Barry


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

I read that link barryem put in his post. Interesting that those kind of ad's died away for the most part. Maybe the reason's why will keep them from appearing in ebooks.

And if I were a published author I would want to have a say in what kind of ad's were placed with my book and if that were not possible then to ban ad's from my books.



Linjeakel said:


> ....
> 
> The question is, having priced a book in the normal way, will they then sell the one with adverts for less, or the one without ads for more? I think it's OK for people to choose to pay less than the normal price and agree to put up with the adverts, but not for people to have to pay more than normal to not have them, which I suspect would pretty soon be the case.


That would not be nice if they simply raise the price so that you can get an ebook without ad's. But if there are enough people who don't want the ad's people would be able to price their ad free ebooks higher.


----------



## cuteseal (Oct 28, 2010)

barryem said:


> Eventually it will reach the point where, just as we read into the exciting part of the book an ad pops up, set to pop up on that exciting page, and it'll have a notice in very tiny print to click the A,Z,N,* and ; keys in rapid succession 43 times to close the ad.


Ha ha... let's hope it never gets that way...


----------



## afchief (Oct 27, 2010)

For a 25% reduction in price, I could live with an ad every hundred pages or so as long as I can click right through them.


----------



## icanhaskindle (Sep 2, 2010)

Marge placed her first call on her new Motorola Droid 3, available now at Verizon with a two year contract.

"Hi Bob.  I'm at Starbucks having the Pumpkin Spice Latte," Marge said between sips.  "Buy one before Thanskgiving and receive a free cookie at participating Starbucks nationwide."

Bob sighed.  "Did you get that contract signed?"

"Dammit!  I spilled my coffee.  Fortunately I'm carrying a roll of Bounty paper towels, the quicker picker upper.  Here, I'll send you a picture from the Motorola Droid 3's 10 megapixel camera with autofocus and 5x digital zoom.  See, the other brand just doesn't soak up as much liquid as Bounty.  Target has them on sale this week, too."

"The contract, Marge.  Did they agree to start including ads between chapters in the electronic editions?"

Marge inhaled, savoring the crisp, clean taste of Kent Menthol 100's.  "You'll never guess what they agreed to do instead."


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

NO, please don't.  It is one thing to have the first chapter for the next book in the series, or an upcoming release by a similar author or same author at the back of the book.  In the middle of the book, I would immediatly stop reading and return the book.


----------



## kisrita (Aug 5, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> Sounds kind of like what Amazon is calling _*Bonus Content*_ with some of their free e-books.


Not just free e-books, I recently purchased one and was surprised to find a sample of another book at the end. Initially I was annoyed because the book ended sooner than I expected (based on the line at the bottom showing percent completion), but then I read the sample and it turned out to be another book I wanted...and I ended up purchasing that one too! So samples at the end of a book can be a good thing. However, I couldn't tolerate any kind of ad within the story itself, not even if it meant I could get it for free. I haven't watched live TV in years because of the ads, unless I'm at the gym or someplace where the TV is controlled by someone else.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Come on - do you REALLY think ads would bring down prices?  Can you give me an example or two of where this has happened?


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

No way unless its at the back of the book or before the start.

Product placement is a thorny issue....how promenent would it be.....Harry Potter packed his wand, spell book and spare Nike Air Max Mark 2 trainers with new slip resistant grips to battle the evil warlock.  In general I think I have to side against advertising in books unless it's an advert at the front or back.

On a side note if anyone reads William Gibson he wrote about a jacket in his novel Pattern Recognition made by Buzz Ricksons that didn't actually exist they got so many enquiries about it that actually started making one!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

andy_in_virginia said:


> And for all those people saying 'it would ruin the experience' or 'I would stop reading completely if there were ads', seriously? Do you never read a magazine, watch TV or listen to commercial radio because they have ads? And how long would it take to click the Next Page button to skip over an ad? Maybe 1/3 of a second? I skip over things like lists of contents, acknowledgments and other extraneous stuff that's in every book I read. Nobody is asking you to read an ad and they can't force you to stay on the page for a set period of time before you continue (well not yet at least.....)


I rarely read magazines because the ads are too distracting. I don't watch live TV, only things that have been recorded so we can skip over the commercials. I pay for satellite radio so I don't have to listen to ads and if the DJs start talking too much, I change the channel.
I REALLY don't want ads sprinkled throughout a book.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

no. not even if the ads made the books free. I get enough spam


Spoiler



read CRAP instead of spam here


 every day of my life without wanting my books inundated with it too.

The only magazines I read are Quilting magazines, and there's a reason for my DVR, we record shows and watch them later, skipping all ads.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Come on - do you REALLY think ads would bring down prices? Can you give me an example or two of where this has happened?


In books? No - but ads are what make websites and forums just like this free. Phone apps as well. Which is why I wouldn't be too opposed to having ads in FREE indie books but I'm not paying to get ads shoved in my face.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

history_lover said:


> In books? No - but ads are what make websites and forums just like this free. Phone apps as well. Which is why I wouldn't be too opposed to having ads in FREE indie books but I'm not paying to get ads shoved in my face.


I've been on the internet for almost 3 decades and I've been in forums like this one from the beginning and the vast majority didn't have ads. Most were in usenet and most are still there and they still don't have ads. Some do get spammed but many are moderated by volunteers to keep the spam out.

Ads do NOT make free forums possible. Free forums make ads possible!

Barry


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of you who say you would not mind ads at the beginning of a book- do you ever download samples? Would you be so happy if your sample was nothing but ads?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

barryem said:


> I've been on the internet for almost 3 decades and I've been in forums like this one from the beginning and the vast majority didn't have ads. Most were in usenet and most are still there and they still don't have ads. Some do get spammed but many are moderated by volunteers to keep the spam out.
> 
> Ads do NOT make free forums possible. Free forums make ads possible!
> 
> Barry


Usenet is not the same as forums, it's a completely different system. I didn't say ALL free forums are made possible by ads. But many are. And not just forums, many websites of all kinds are as well.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Usenet is not the same as forums, it's a completely different system. I didn't say ALL free forums are made possible by ads. But many are. And not just forums, many websites of all kinds are as well.


Forums such as this are modeled after usenet. It's the same thing. In both, people post, other people reply and we go there and read the posts and replies. These forums are threaded, as the are, and broken up into categories, as they are.

The mechanics are different but to the readers and posters it's the same. And even the mechanics of forums are modeled after those of usenet.

Barry


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Books are different than other media.  If you are watching tv or a movie, the action is happening before your eyes, but with a book the action is happening in your head.  Stopping my thought process even between chapters would be too intrusive for me.

For me reading is the one activity in which my busy brain is in total emersion of one activity.  I choose when to take a break or even where good stopping point is.  Ads are too intrusive already (which is why I DVR most of my TV).


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Let's take THIS website and forum as an example. I started joined up back in 2008, I think. I don't recall much in the way of ads on it then - a few links at the top of the page for a few affiliates. Now  take a look at the screen you're looking at. Top and bottom. Getting a bit more intrusive as the ads become animated and keep catching your eye away from the reading material. I understand the reason for it on websites and magazines and TV, but I sure don't want it anywhere in my books! But, that's just me.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Let's take THIS website and forum as an example. I started joined up back in 2008, I think. I don't recall much in the way of ads on it then - a few links at the top of the page for a few affiliates. Now take a look at the screen you're looking at. Top and bottom. Getting a bit more intrusive as the ads become animated and keep catching your eye away from the reading material. I understand the reason for it on websites and magazines and TV, but I sure don't want it anywhere in my books! But, that's just me.


This forum would be a much nicer thing to read if there were no ads. I realize that isn't going to happen and this isn't really a complaint against this forum as much as a complaint against the world I live in. I sometimes shout back at thunderstorms, too. 

But here we don't seek immersion; we come to read a few short posts and the ads are a bit of a distraction, as they're designed to be, and we ignore them as well as we can. It's not really that important.

When we're reading it's very different. We become immersed and any distraction hurts. Check the thread in this forum that discusses how to react when someone asks you what you're reading. People hate distractions when they read even more than at other times.

I think the Wall Street Journal article is correct. There will be ads. That will be decided by publishers, ad agencies and people with stuff to sell, all of whom want to make money, and ads will probably make money. The question is whether they'll hurt sales enough that they won't be profitable to publishers. We're the ones who decide that!

By the way, I read an article a couple of decades ago about places where advertising had been attempted and disallowed and, while I don't remember that many of them I do remember that two of them were on eggs and on hot dogs. Both the egg producers and meat packers associations had decided to begin selling advertising space on eggs and on hot dogs and I think it was the FTC that said no and drafted a regulation to stop them. Maybe it was the agriculture agencey. I'm not sure now.

What about advertising in schools? Teachers could stop teaching and give a couple of 30 second ads every 15 minutes. Churches could start putting ads up on their walls like the ones that make our sports stadiums so ugly and they could begin and end each sermon with an ad. I'm sure condom makers would love to place ads in sermons.

Advertising is a time honored tradition. Weirdos have been doing it on bathroom walls forever.

Barry


----------



## mrcaution (Oct 31, 2010)

Ads in e-books? Not for me.  We don't have ads in traditional books. 

I think we would be outraged if we went to the library and checked out a book and found ads in it. Why should e-books be different?


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Ads in ebooks is fine by me as long as indie authors have the option to opt out them. Then we can advertise our books as "ad free" on the description.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Under strict guidelines, yes allow ads if it means cheaper books.  Also put out the ad free books, some books are worth it.
Books are for reading, as long as the ads do not get in the way of my enjoyment then feel free.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Firmly in the NO camp.  No excuses, no "only if..." crap, just NO.

My reasons have been stated several times here, much more eloquently than i would have put it.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

barryem said:


> What about advertising in schools? Teachers could stop teaching and give a couple of 30 second ads every 15 minutes. Churches could start putting ads up on their walls like the ones that make our sports stadiums so ugly and they could begin and end each sermon with an ad. I'm sure condom makers would love to place ads in sermons.


Actually I know of a church that does have ads. Many people think it is sacrilegious to have ads, but obviously enough people are ok with them to make it worth it. 
I would support ads in schools if the money was used wisely. People that don't want their kids being advertised to can choose a school that doesn't use advertising or homeschool.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

> Plus, if you open up those flood gates, what is to stop authors from putting ads in just to make more money, rather than to lower the cost to their readers? What's to stop them from putting ads in $9.99 books? Will mainstream publishers jump on it too? Once the industry realizes that a lot of readers are willing to tolerate ads, I don't doubt that they'll start taking advantage of it and pushing things further and further.


You nailed it! Any ad is the thin edge of the wedge.

Now skip down to my signature and read the ad.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I definitely do NOT want ads in my ebooks!! The only way I could possibly imagine it is if all the ads had to be grouped after the end of the book so I could ignore them totally. I don't ever want them spread out within my books!! And, if they're allowed at the end... or even at the beginning.... I'm afraid that would open the door to them being placed wherever the advertiser wanted.... so I'd say NO ADS AT ALL!!


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

> The rucksack contained her white Apple iBook 600 with a 25-gig hard drive and 420 megs of RAM, manufactured in January 2002 and equipped with a 14-inch screen. At the time she bought it, it was Apple's state-of-the-art. (...)
> 
> Unsurprisingly she set her sights on the best available alternative: the new Apple PowerBook G4/1.0 GHz in an aluminium case with a PowerPC 7451 processor with an AltiVec Velocity Engine, 960 MB RAM and a 60 GM hard drive. It had BlueTooth and built-in CD and DVD burners.
> 
> Best of all, it had the first 17-inch screen in the laptop world with NVIDIA graphics and a resolution of 1440 x 900 pixels, which shook the PC advocates and outranked everything else on the market.


From _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_.

I enjoyed the fake product placement posts and then encountered this. Really, there's no need to make this stuff up!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> Actually I know of a church that does have ads. Many people think it is sacrilegious to have ads, but obviously enough people are ok with them to make it worth it.
> I would support ads in schools if the money was used wisely. People that don't want their kids being advertised to can choose a school that doesn't use advertising or homeschool.


Ads in schools is an entirely different matter than ads in a church. You can choose whether or not to go to a particular church. Kids have to go to school, it is the law. Not everyone can send their kids to a different school, some school districts don't allow it, some parents don't have a car, some parents work and can't homeschool their kids, some parents suck as teachers, some parents take the bus to work and can't drive their kids to a different school. My opinion is ads do not belong in public schools. Private schools can make a different decision.

Back on topic, I don't want ads in my books. I know there are ads at the end of the book for other books. I don't like it but that has been going on a long time and probably won't stop, at least there I can ignore them. I like getting lost in a story and any distraction takes me out of the story. I had a book with some blank pages in it. The entire book was there with a 5 or 6 blank pages strewn randomly throughout the book. It was very distracting and impacted my reading experience. I imagine ads would be worse. So, no thank you advertisers, please leave my books alone.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

imallbs said:


> Not everyone can send their kids to a different school, some school districts don't allow it, some parents don't have a car, some parents work and can't homeschool their kids, some parents suck as teachers, some parents take the bus to work and can't drive their kids to a different school.


There is always a way...


----------



## mathewferguson (Oct 24, 2010)

It's coming, isn't it?

Tell me, if you were a thriller writer, how much would you pay Joe Konrath to put an ad the back of one of his books? $300? $500?

I'm not sure how well it would work with the Kindle API but it seems like you could put a page in the back of any book using some ad-code and then people could bid to have their ad run there. The ad would dynamically change over time with the top bidder.

I expect soon we'll see authors on here and other places posting up things like "I sell 400 copies on average of this title per month. My new book is coming out and a link to your book title in the [thriller/children's/whatever] genre costs $50. Only ten links are for sale."

I'd certainly pay someone to put a first-chapter extract of my work at the end of their children's book if it were selling enough.

I'm actually surprised that Amazon doesn't have this as a service already, with them taking a cut of revenues.

Imagine it - you log in and search under genre. You find a children's book and see it's position in the store. It costs $200 for a link or $500 for chapter extract. Do you want to buy?

And if you've got some sales behind you - why not sell off real estate at the end of one of your books, following your own advertising?


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

If I know ahead of time there are Ads in the ebook, I won't buy it. Period. I'm not a Luddite, but I'm tired of seeing ads, ads, ads. It's become overwhelming. It's one of the reasons I read.

And speaking of sites like this, who even looks at the ads? For the forum owner to make anything off an ad, someone has to click on it. What a waste.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

KindleChickie: "Books are different than other media.  If you are watching tv or a movie, the action is happening before your eyes, but with a book the action is happening in your head.  Stopping my thought process even between chapters would be too intrusive for me."

That's why I'm afraid that placement ads are on the way. Detective Colbert sat at his computer and thought, "I don't know what I would do without my lightweight and very powerful Apple computer. Thank god for Steve Jobs."

Don't laugh. Trust me. You will see, "Damn, my electric Chevy has fast pickup. The government can really build cars."

Placement ads in books will be a disaster. Sure, you won't have to stop your thought process to integrate an irrelevant ad but the fallout could be horrible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually read a book -- by an indie author -- where a character talked about Dr. Pepper on what seemed like every page.  It got really old.

I think, for me, if I notice it, it's going to decrease my enjoyment of a book.  But if it's done discreetly, and the book is good enough anyway, it might not be a big deal.  I mean, I have heard people in the actual physical world  talk about things using brand names rather than generically. . .as long as it's just a mention and not an 'endorsement' it might even sound more 'real'.  That said, the line might be very fine -- and might not be in the same place for every reader.

Of course, you can avoid it all together by only reading books set 100+ years ago when none of those products existed.


----------



## mathewferguson (Oct 24, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course, you can avoid it all together by only reading books set 100+ years ago when none of those products existed.


Those devious advertisers would find a way.

You'd read Romeo and Juliet and be thinking _I'm fairly certain that Romeo did not text Juliet on his new Apple 4G phone and then friend her on facebook..._


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

mathewferguson said:


> Those devious advertisers would find a way.
> 
> You'd read Romeo and Juliet and be thinking _I'm fairly certain that Romeo did not text Juliet on his new Apple 4G phone and then friend her on facebook..._


Yep, with ebooks being so easy to update, it would be simple to inject new ads like that.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

mathewferguson said:


> Tell me, if you were a thriller writer, how much would you pay Joe Konrath to put an ad the back of one of his books? $300? $500?


If an author took cash for ads--that would be an author I wouldn't read. No exceptions. I'm probably not alone, so wouldn't the loss of readership bring down the value of the ads, causing the author to sell even more ads to cover the loss, then maybe lose more readers, and so spiral downwards. Who'd put up with a book that's 10%, 20%, 30% or more ad content?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geemont said:


> If an author took cash for ads--that would be an author I wouldn't read. No exceptions. I'm probably not alone, so wouldn't the loss of readership bring down the value of the ads, causing the author to sell even more ads to cover the loss, then maybe lose more readers, and so spiral downwards. Who'd put up with a book that's 10%, 20%, 30% or more ad content?


You expressed my sentiments exactly.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

This has already a problem. I purchased an entire series I saw mentioned here and after a while got sick of how many times the author wrote about her "nikes" or the color of their "swoosh". I searched for the words Nike and swoosh in my kindle and it was an amazing amount of hits. More than 20 per book. The ads had an opposite affect on me, I would rather hurl than buy a pair of nikes with swooshes.



patrickt said:


> KindleChickie: "Books are different than other media. If you are watching tv or a movie, the action is happening before your eyes, but with a book the action is happening in your head. Stopping my thought process even between chapters would be too intrusive for me."
> 
> That's why I'm afraid that placement ads are on the way. Detective Colbert sat at his computer and thought, "I don't know what I would do without my lightweight and very powerful Apple computer. Thank god for Steve Jobs."
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Tell Author (Aug 17, 2010)

The day they want to put ads in my e-books is the day I will remove them from the internet. Disgusting idea! There have to be some places that are too sacred to commercialize with ads and, in my view, books are at the top of the list.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

If I pay money for an ebook, there should not be ads in it.


----------



## mathewferguson (Oct 24, 2010)

So no one wants to buy an ad in the back of my next Two Sentence Story compilation?  

The last one has been downloaded some 14,000 times or so -- no one wants a chance to have 14,000 people perhaps click on the link to your story? I guess I'll just have to fill it up with blurbs for my own work instead ...

I love the idea of extra blurbs in the back of more ebooks. I still love my older sci-fi books that have five or six pages of synopses for all these other cool books in the back.

No mid chapter intrusive ads but surely a few pages of "Some other titles you might enjoy" is good for the reader and good for sales too.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

waynep said:


> If I pay money for an ebook, there should not be ads in it.


I feel the same way about satellite radio. I'm noticing more ads on some of my favorite XM channels. If I'm paying for radio, I do not want to hear ads.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I definitely do NOT want ads in my ebooks!!


My feelings, also. It would be like listening to Bing Crosby's _White Christmas_ and then have a 15 second car commercial right in the middle. 

Mike


----------



## Pfarris (Oct 15, 2010)

Bring it on! I don't mind ads in books of any format especially if they have done their marketing homework and I am likely to be interested.


----------

